# Survey



## BMDIronFist (Sep 25, 2003)

Hello list members, I am doing some research and would like your help.

If you could, would you please answer the following questions and send them to me at staff@bujin-kan.com or you can post below. 

I will share my results with all interested parties.

1. Do you study martial arts right now?
a) if so which one?

a1) is so, what do you enjoy about your training?

b) if not, what is your interest in martial arts, how can training help you?

2. If you have been training, how has it helped your life? What have you gained from training?

3. What do you think of when you hear the word ninja?

4. Do you know what ninjutsu or ninpo is? If so, what comes to mind?

5. What do you think of when you hear the word Samurai?

6. Do you know what no holds barred fighting is? If so, what comes to mind?

7. Describe a martial arts master.

8. What do you look for in a martial arts teacher?

9.What is a fair price in your opinion for martial arts lessons?

10. What are the best hours for you to train?

11. Can you train on weekends? If so what are the best times?

12. Have you had bad experiences in the martial arts before? If so, please describe.

13. What is the biggest hurdle for you in continuing martial arts training?

14. In order of importance, 1 being not important at all, 5 being important, and 10 being most important, please list the following:

Location
Clean dojo
Instructor can fight well
instructor is personable
instructor is a good teacher
Dojo is modern
students are frinedly
competing in events
belts

Thank you for answering these questions and helping me with this research!

-Richard


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## BMDIronFist (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 12, 2003)

Completed and mailed,

Ian.


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 2, 2003)

Since I kindly filled out this survey, I've received several martial arts related spam mails, quoted for your pleasure below.

Since I don't put my actual e-mail address anywhere near the web except where I trust it won't be sold on/given to advertising companies, I'm assuming that you've forwarded it to some interestd parties against my wishes. Indeed, I received *no spam whatsoever* unil very recently on my personal e-mail account, and was wondering what had triggered the influx.

If this is the case, please remove it from their databases, I assume you still have it in your records,



> SPAM: -------------------- Start SpamAssassin results ----------------------
> SPAM: This mail is probably spam.  The original message has been altered
> SPAM: so you can recognise or block similar unwanted mail in future.
> SPAM: See http://spamassassin.org/tag/ for more details.
> ...





> SPAM: -------------------- Start SpamAssassin results ----------------------
> SPAM: This mail is probably spam.  The original message has been altered
> SPAM: so you can recognise or block similar unwanted mail in future.
> SPAM: See http://spamassassin.org/tag/ for more details.
> ...



Ian.


----------



## Andi (Dec 3, 2003)

In all fairness, I also completed the survey yet I've had no MA spam (Yet? Hope so. I get enough junk as it is.) so I'm not sure how that's happened to you Ian. Unless from my answers it was decided I was unworthy of spam!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 3, 2003)

Ian,  I get the same spam and I didn't answer the survey.. unfortunately all of our email addys can be attained one way or another... so unless another member gets spammed and it can be without a doubt .. affiliated with BMDIronFist... Let's continue to  keep things tempered  


BMDIronFist.. What purpose are you researching this information ?  


Thanks,

Tess 
MT. Mod


----------

